# I took my son and daughter deer hunting today!



## NYH1 (Nov 27, 2009)

My son is 8 and my daughter is 12. I took them deer hunting today. 

The first place we went we jumped a good size buck that was bedded down. He had a really nice rack. He would have been my biggest deer to date. I didn't have a clear shot though ! We were in really thick brush. There were rubs and scrapes all over the place. We're going to give it a few days and we're going back!

The second place we went to we didn't see any deer. We did however see a bunch of rubs and scrapes and a lot of deer runs.

We had a blast. My son, my father and I are pulling the engine and transmission out of my 78 Camaro tomorrow. We'll head back down to where we saw the deer Saturday!

Hunting with my kids is a blast. I absolutely love it. It's time well spent!


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 27, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> The first place we went we jumped a good size buck that was bedded down. He had a really nice rack. He would have been my biggest deer to date. I didn't have a clear shot though ! We were in really thick brush.



Good for you.

Not only did you get to spend quality time with your children, but it's obvious you also taught them about true sportsmanship and hunting skill by not taking a half baked shot into brush. Chances are good of a wounded suffering animal, though a lesson we all need to learn, may be to early based on their ages for your kids to deal with. Second you showed them the importance of identifying any other potential collateral damage, maybe another hunter or hiker you couldn't see beyond the thick stuff but still in the bullet's line of flight.

Nice job, you'll get that buck for sure.

Take Care


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Not only did you get to spend quality time with your children, but it's obvious you also taught them about true sportsmanship and hunting skill by not taking a half baked shot into brush. Chances are good of a wounded suffering animal, though a lesson we all need to learn, may be to early based on their ages for your kids to deal with. Second you showed them the importance of identifying any other potential collateral damage, maybe another hunter or hiker you couldn't see beyond the thick stuff but still in the bullet's line of flight.
> 
> ...



:agree2:

You gave your kids a lesson in life that they will never forget. My son is now 40 yrs old and he still talks about the times we spent together in the woods just like the times I spent in the woods with my dad. 

When my son was little, we would hunt for a few hours and during the day we would make a little camp fire and do Hot Dogs, Pop, Chips and enjoy the day as we sat on the log enjoying our time together. For some reason, my son can't remember the first deer but he'll never forget the first hunts.

Way to Go Dad...


----------



## deeker (Nov 27, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> My son is 8 and my daughter is 12. I took them deer hunting today.
> 
> The first place we went we jumped a good size buck that was bedded down. He had a really nice rack. He would have been my biggest deer to date. I didn't have a clear shot though ! We were in really thick brush. There were rubs and scrapes all over the place. We're going to give it a few days and we're going back!
> 
> ...



It will only get better from here.....pics of the next trip!!

Kevin


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 28, 2009)

It is always fun to see the enthusiasm in kids. I took my daughter-in-law out and got her the first deer and then also set a 13-year-old up and got him his first deer. It was more fun than the six that I shot.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome job Dad! I took my 3 yr old daughter out hunting Friday morning. Sister in Law has a big tower blind equipped w/ heater. Was heck of a walk out to the stand at 6am w/ my 3 yr old riding on my shoulders. We didn't see any deer while on stand but did have some great snacks and only a small melted spot on her snow pants that Mom wasn't too pleased about. Was fun when we got done to walk back to the house...I looked up and an 8pt was standing on other side of fence row in the cut corn lookin at us. Stayed on stand another 15min or so and he would have probably came right past us...guess that's why they call it hunting. Absolutely best morning of hunting yet this year for me.


----------

